# Ute Tribal Land Fishing License



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone gotten a Ute (Uintah and Ouray) fishing license recently? Someone told me they are hard to get right now.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

They revoked the licenses earlier this year due the the pandemic, but last I heard they reinstated for non-members. Best way to confirm is to call the tribal offices out there.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

teledan said:


> Has anyone gotten a Ute (Uintah and Ouray) fishing license recently? Someone told me they are hard to get right now.


Go here for the answer:

Ute Tribe Fish and Wildlife Management


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would still advise to always call them. The tribes website has been known historically to not always to have been kept up to date. Sometimes way outdated.


.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Thanks, yeah I checked out the website prior to posting but I had heard they might be hard to get right now so I figured I would ask if anyone here had gotten one recently. I will try and give them a call.


----------

